# Vormundschaft von Firefox



## melmager (5. April 2012)

Firefox hat am 2.4 beschlossen keine alte Javaversionen mehr zu unterstützen.
Ist eine Javaversion unter 6.31 installiert führt Firefox das nicht mehr aus.

Was mich stört: warum lässt man es nicht dabei bewenden mich drauf hinzuweisen
das es ein Sicherheitsproblem gibt - nein wenn man weiter mit Firefox arbeiten will muss man Java updaten.

Währe genauso als würde ich einem Raucher die Kippen wegnehmen und die wegwerfen weils ja schädlich ist.

Und was mich noch mehr stört: warum wird im Hintergrund von Firefox kontrolliert was ich auf dem Rechner habe ? Da kann ich auch den Chrome nutzen wenn ich will das Anbieter alles von mir wissen.

Was haltet Ihr von der Vormundschaft? soll man Leute zu Ihrem Glück wirklich zwingen ?


----------



## vfl_freak (5. April 2012)

Moin,

ich denke schon, dass das ein Hammer ist .... 

Ab welcher FF-Version gilt das denn?
Ich nutze hier den FF11.0 mit Java 1.6_29 noch problemlos ......

Hast Du da mal einen Link parat, wo man das nachlesen kann ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## melmager (5. April 2012)

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/blocked/

betroffen sind alle Firefox so wie es aussieht - irgendwann schaltet Firefox dein Java ab - Plugin deacitviert und meistens kann man das nicht mehr einschalten

Betrifft dann natürlich nur Java Programme aus den Web - locale Java programme gehen natürlich noch


----------



## rd4eva (5. April 2012)

> Was mich stört: warum lässt man es nicht dabei bewenden mich drauf hinzuweisen
> das es ein Sicherheitsproblem gibt - nein wenn man weiter mit Firefox arbeiten will muss man Java updaten.


Wenn du einem 0815 User die Wahl lässt ob er seine Software vor dem Fortfahren auf den neuesten Stand bringen oder die nervige Warnmeldung einfach wegklicken und weiter machen will darfst du 3 mal raten wie das Ergebnis aussehen wird.
Der großteil der Benutzer ist nun mal leider nicht gewillt ein paar Sekunden seiner wertvollen Zeit darauf zu verschwenden seine Software auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten.
Was vielleicht auch daran liegt das es garnicht so leicht zu verstehen ist welchem Risiko man sich letztendlich aussetzt wenn man diese paar Sekunden nicht opfert.
Wieviele Benutzer können dir schon sagen was Java überhaupt ist und was das jetzt eigentlich mit FireFox zu tun hat.
Und wenn sie dan tatsächlich Opfer einer Attacke werden, was glaubst du auf was sie das zurückführen werden? Auf Java? Auf ihr fehlerhaftes Update-/Patchverhalten? Oder vielleicht doch eher auf den bösen FireFox?

Um also deine Frage zu beantworten:


> soll man Leute zu Ihrem Glück wirklich zwingen ?


Ja ich bin der Meinung man sollte und muss den Benutzer manchmal vor sich selbst schützen.

Btw. Hier noch ein Interessanter Auszug aus dem Microsoft Security Intelligence Report v11 (Juni 2011):


> The most commonly observed types of exploits in 1H11 were those targeting vulnerabilities in the Oracle (formerly Sun) Java Runtime Environment (JRE), Java Virtual Machine (JVM), and Java SE in the Java Development Kit (JDK). Java exploits were responsible for between one-third and one-half of all exploits observed in each of the four most recent quarters.



P.S. Meine persönliche Meinung ist das Java im Web genauso unnötig ist wie Flash.


----------



## melmager (5. April 2012)

rd4eva hat gesagt.:


> Der großteil der Benutzer ist nun mal leider nicht gewillt ein paar Sekunden seiner wertvollen Zeit darauf zu verschwenden seine Software auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten.
> 
> Was vielleicht auch daran liegt das es garnicht so leicht zu verstehen ist welchem Risiko man sich letztendlich aussetzt wenn man diese paar Sekunden nicht opfert.
> Wieviele Benutzer können dir schon sagen was Java überhaupt ist und was das jetzt eigentlich mit FireFox zu tun hat.
> ...



Naja in der Konsequenz ist es das erstemal - abschaltung...
Ich erinnere nur an die Infizierten Recher die auf eine andre DNS umgeleitet wurden - dort hat das FBI den Server online gelassen ... 
sprich da gab es schon befallen Rechner und selbst die wurden nicht von heute auf morgen kaltgestellt.

und deine Sekunden haben eher was mit ne viertelstunde zu tun...

PS: meine firma bietet so "unnützes" Java Tool an - und bei uns qualmt das Telefon :-(

Ich hätte eine Quängel Version besser gefunden. Immer beim Neustart von Firefox Java Plugin anschalten ...


----------



## Godmode (8. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich könnte man über jeden Browser meckern... aber bei Firefox ist es nicht nur so, dass ältrere Java Versionen aktualisiert werden müssen um richtig abgespielt werden zu können, aber Firefox hat in letzer Zeit echt viele Sicherheitslücken...:
http://www.techfacts.de/news/software/firefox-sicherheitsluecke-entdeckt


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Mai 2012)

Moin,



Godmode hat gesagt.:


> aber Firefox hat in letzer Zeit echt viele Sicherheitslücken...:
> http://www.techfacts.de/news/software/firefox-sicherheitsluecke-entdeckt


häää 

Version 3.6.3 - Beitrag vom 3.4.2010 ! ! ? ? ! ! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Godmode (8. Mai 2012)

uuuuups hab nicht auf das Datum geachtet  huch

habe es nur vor ein paar Tagen gelesen und dann dieses Thema und war so doof es zu posten ohne auf das Datum zu achten  sorry


----------

